# oops



## Rhys (Jan 31, 2008)

Well, it wasn't quite intended to look like a smiley face!


----------



## azruial (Jan 31, 2008)

That is fantastic!


----------



## JDS (Jan 31, 2008)

haha, pretty cool.  To make it look better, you could try using a single softbox up close rather than umbrellas.  It generally looks better for glassy subjects.  Even better may be a light tent which would provide diffused light all around the subject.


----------



## Rhys (Jan 31, 2008)

I have just bought a 15x15 light tent on ebay. I figure it'll be handy for small product shots. The cost was $9.99 and rip-off postage of $9.99. I'll have a crack at more product photos when that arrives. My lightbulb proved I need something more than umbrellas.


----------

